# Hard Pick makes soft picks better!



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, for the last little while, I have been playing exclusively with harder picks. I got some Tortex, Dava, Ultex, Jim Dunlop Hards (the tortoise looking ones) and they have all been in the .9 to 2.0mm range. I found I was really really liking the hard picks. They command respect because everything you do is transferred to the string and it isn't asking questions. 

Tonight I plunked my hand in the old tickle trunk and hauled out a 0.73 Dunlop Nylon and holy Hanna, I found there was so much more connection than I remember. That little thing is snappy and responsive and from using harder picks for so long I found that you could almost snap it off strings while picking. 

Anyhow, that is all I have to say about that. 

...also, I think I discovered the love of Humbuckers, High gain and speed playing. MMmMMmMmmmmmMmMm.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

0.60mm for me. I find soft picks give more attack and a brighter tone. Every time I try thicker ones, I'm disappointed on how flat they sound.

Edit: No, wait, I went looking and they are 0.50mm


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

That's really interesting. I find I've been using thicker picks for so long that I don't know what to do with a thinner pick. (Do I fold it in half first before using it? 🤔) Worse, I've been using Jazz III's, so regular sized picks feel too big.

Thinner picks can have a really cool sound, though. I remember reading about this guy in Prince's band who used a playing card as a pick. I have no idea how he made it work. I'm guessing he went through a pack a day.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Grab n Go said:


> That's really interesting. I find I've been using thicker picks for so long that I don't know what to do with a thinner pick. (Do I fold it in half first before using it? 🤔) Worse, I've been using Jazz III's, so regular sized picks feel too big.
> 
> Thinner picks can have a really cool sound, though. I remember reading about this guy in Prince's band who used a playing card as a pick. I have no idea how he made it work. I'm guessing he went through a pack a day.


I am like you. I have heavy, heavier and Big Stubby 3.0. I was using the wee little jazz picks back in the way back when and I like those. 

But man, let me tell you....

Just the snap. 

Maybe it is my "technique" or lack there of, but right now, I am back on the tiny train.

According to @BGood I am still using a "heavier" pick however


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

My guitar teacher when I was a teenager was an SRV type player with ridiculous chops. He uses heavy strings and a thin pick and sounds great. I can see how it would work. It's like the pick yields to these strings, but snaps back immediately.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Grab n Go said:


> My former guitar teacher when I was a teenager was an SRV type player with ridiculous chops. He used heavy strings and a thin pick and sounded great. I can see how it would work. It's like the pick would yield to these strings, but snap back immediately.


That is kinda what I am getting right now, I don't know wtf its all about... but it sure is sweet.

I am useless as tits on a bull when it comes to describing things, but I know what things are fun


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use fender 351 brown heavies on everything.

The white 351s sound different because the plastic is different with the white coloring.

I used to use tortex 1 mm blue picks on an ovation acoustic because that material took some of the jangly tone out of that guitar but that was all I used those picks for. The tortex picks sucked tone out of the Martins so no good on them.

Picks is serious business .. lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use either 40mm or 50mm Bluechip picks that are shaped like a Jazz III. I used med picks for a long time. Then moved into Jazz III picks until I found the Bluechip picks. I've been using them for at least 15 years now. Never had to replace a single one. It still looks like new. I like them because they slide through the strings, sticks to my fingers and never wears out.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> I use either 40mm or 50mm Bluechip picks that are shaped like a Jazz III. I used med picks for a long time. Then moved into Jazz III picks until I found the Bluechip picks. I've been using them for at least 10 years now. Never had to replace. It still looks like new. I like them because they slide through the strings, sticks to my fingers and never wears out.


I have to get onto one of them... it is just a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I’d be curious to give the Bluechip a try. I’ve been using Jazz III for years, there might be a bit small but I’m so used to them anything else feels weird now .

Personally I find a couple of issue with soft pick and the way I play. I try to have a light touch, and pick just on top of the strings for efficiency, I found hard pick more efficient in transferring the energy to the string with minimal effort.
Also I find they offer more control and accuracy with speed.

But when strumming chord they can sound too loud and not smooth enough if youre not careful.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Blue Chip TP40 and TP35 picks most of the time. I like the rounded triangle. It seems to me we should view a pick shape, which includes thickness, from what the string sees, ie, how easily the point shape rolls off the string while propelling it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Derek_T said:


> I’d be curious to give the Bluechip a try. I’ve been using Jazz III for years, there might be a bit small but I’m so used to them anything else feels weird now .
> 
> Personally I find a couple of issue with soft pick and the way I play. I try to have a light touch, and pick just on top of the strings for efficiency, I found hard pick more efficient in transferring the energy to the string with minimal effort.
> Also I find they offer more control and accuracy with speed.
> ...


I was the same with the Jazz III. Used it for years but when I got a Bluechip, never went back. The one that matches the shape of the jazz III are the BC Jazz 40 or 50mm. I also bought the pick case from them which is how I have managed not to lose any. After playing, it goes straight to the pick case.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Big Stubby 1.0mm for me. If I use one of those I am instantly more precise.

During my "faster, faster, FASTER!!!" days I used thicker strings and thinner picks, and they did make me faster.

For acoustic, I like the Dunlop nylon 0.38s. I hit pretty hard, and these are more comfortable for me, and don't make me think that I will break a string


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> Big Stubby 1.0mm for me.


I did not know they made a Stubby 1.0mm I gotta try one of them.

My right hand hits like a freight train. I think perhaps because I never owned an amp for the longest time of learning so I compensated. Then my whole style developed around that and here we are.

I just find it rather fascinating how different it is playing with different picks totally changes the tone and style of playing.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Chito said:


> I was the same with the Jazz III. Used it for years but when I got a Bluechip, never went back. The one that matches the shape of the jazz III are the BC Jazz 40 or 50mm. I also bought the pick case from them which is how I have managed not to lose any. After playing, it goes straight to the pick case.


Thanks, I was about to ask if there was an equivalent to the Jazz III but you just read my mind


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I once had a pick that had its end split, like an inverted V, giving it two parallel tips. Man that thing sounded like I was playing a 12 string. I used it as long as it lasted, but eventually the tips rounded out and it didn't do that magic trick anymore. I never tried to replicate that pick, I guess I was content that fate had brought it to me for a while. 

Yes it was a thin pick ...


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

BGood said:


> I once had a pick that had its end split, like an inverted V, giving it two parallel tips. Man that thing sounded like I was playing a 12 string. I used it as long as it lasted, but eventually the tips rounded out and it didn't do that magic trick anymore. I never tried to replicate that pick, I guess I was content that fate had brought it to me for a while.
> 
> Yes it was a thin pick ...


Pretty cool idea. I might try it with a thin pick some time. Just use some snips on the end.

Picks are so interesting. Even the material makes a huge difference in sound. I used to use Dunlop Gels. My friend used to say my sound had a lot of attack. Most of it was due to the pick. It sounded like a typewriter.

I've tried Jazz III's made from other material and they all sound different as well.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> I did not know they made a Stubby 1.0mm I gotta try one of them.
> 
> My right hand hits like a freight train. I think perhaps because I never owned an amp for the longest time of learning so I compensated. Then my whole style developed around that and here we are.
> 
> I just find it rather fascinating how different it is playing with different picks totally changes the tone and style of playing.


A big part of Brian May's style comes from using a coin to pick. It forces him to use a light touch. I imagine with a 24-inch scale that could come in handy.

The Big Stubbies were like a light switch for me in terms of change. I always played better with a worn pick. These come at roughly the same size as a well-worn heavy pick.

I also bought some 3.0mm Big Stubby pucks. Those are like trying to pick with a couple of toonies. 2.0 is better and the 1.0 is perfect.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I only use stainless steel picks, I do a lot of staccato picking / Yngwie Malmsteen style hard picking .
For me, it would be like me jogging with divers flippers 😁

But hey, it works for other folks .


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have have been using Fender heavy 358 Tear Drop picks since the early 80’s, I lose them when the point rounds.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ultex jazz iii 1.14 are my ideal. I wear the tip off any jazz iii with consistent use (like running the set 4x a week). Havent tried too many different jazz iii’s, havent felt the need.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I've been using a 3.5mm stone pick for almost 2 years now. The tip is beveled inward to something like a 2.5mm point. Should last forever if it doesn't meet an untimely fate with the ceramic floor.


----------



## Rob o rob (11 mo ago)

I definitely feel the difference going back to a soft pick after the clear 3.0 stubbies. I think the stiff picks force you to be more precise with your picking. I am still fairly new to playing and everyone I know who plays seriously suggested suffering through the unforgiving pick for alternate picking use but they said it was ok to use the floppy ones for strumming.
One thing I would add, is I am shocked at how much tonal difference there is on the same guitar with all the different picks out there. The more I practice with the 3.0 the more i can hear all the elusive things i hear others talk about pick attack etc. Which leads me to ponder...
Has anyone tried Chicken Picks? Are they worth the $$$ they charge?


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Rob o rob said:


> I definitely feel the difference going back to a soft pick after the clear 3.0 stubbies. I think the stiff picks force you to be more precise with your picking. I am still fairly new to playing and everyone I know who plays seriously suggested suffering through the unforgiving pick for alternate picking use but they said it was ok to use the floppy ones for strumming.


Hard pick give you more control and precision and more volume as well for the same effort.
It depends what you want to play as well, these guys don't switch picks when they go from comping to lead, so it's also a matter of developing the right technique:


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

All these choices…

Does L&M rent picks?


----------



## BlackCharvel87 (3 mo ago)

i love Jazz IIIs and the Jim Root signature picks (basically a bigger Jazz III) for heavy downtuned playing, but i like my orange tortex picks for rhythm playing. 
i do however appreciate a hard pick, it makes the heavy playing a lot easier, the pick does more of the work for you


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I've gone back and forth over the years and I've mostly stuck with the standard teardrop shaped guitar pick. I do like Jazz IIIs for the precision, but I hate the way they chirp the strings. Stubby picks were too smooth and lacked attack. Ultex also lacked attack.

Mostly I've stuck with Tortex because for my tastes they have the best attack... you can hear the string bite into the pick. They're cheap, so I don't care if they wear out. Once they loose their edge and gain a bevel I toss them for a fresh pick. I tend to float between .88 (better for downstroke rhythm) and 1.14 (smoother leads).

Recently (as in a few years ago now) I experimented with thinner. The .73s were nicer for clean work and had a lot of control, but I didn't like the sound of .50s. Despite popular opinion of hard picks having more control, I think thin ones do because they flex and give more feedback on the string. You can also grip them so they bend over your thumb just a bit, which stiffens them when you want less flex. That said, I went back to .88 as I generically like them better.

Last year I bought one of those PRS pick tins. I just wanted the tin for my gig bag and intended on throwing the picks themselves away. They're pearloid and super thin (I think they're the equivalent of Fender Medium). Surprisingly, I really liked them. They had good attack, feel and control. Didn't really expect that out of a light pick and it further opened my eyes to going thinner.

All that said, I think if you have a good touch you can use pretty much anything. Buy a bunch and use whatever sounds the best. No one in the audience cares how thick or thin your pick is.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been using the Dava picks for years as I like how they are non slip and depending how you grip them you can get a hard, articulate pick or a softer one by holding it with the flex in the middle of the pic free to move. 





__





Dava Guitar Picks - Rock Control


Dava Pick




www.davapick.com


----------

